# Guys! I'm so happy. I'm geting married. :)



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm so happy. I'm getting married to the girl that is the love of my life. Everything in my life is so fantastical at the moment. I've got a great job. I'm in school getting an education. We're moving into our own place next week. Maybe kids in the future. I'm just on cloud nine at the moment. Never give up guys. It wasn't but 5 years ago I was sitting in my room with nothing feeling suicidal.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:boogieThat's amazing!! Congratulations!


----------



## AnetaBenkston (Feb 14, 2015)

Congratulations that is very brave i don't see myself ever doing that .


----------



## Karkay (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow!!! Congratulations, that is totally incredible! (


----------



## foreveralexis (Feb 21, 2015)

congratz!!!!! i wish am next!~!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Congratulations :yay


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

That's awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## arcticmonkeys (Feb 10, 2014)

That's amazing, congrats!


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats man!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What's the secret? What magic did you do?


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

mdw41820 said:


> I'm so happy. I'm getting married to the girl that is the love of my life. Everything in my life is so fantastical at the moment. I've got a great job. I'm in school getting an education. We're moving into our own place next week. Maybe kids in the future. I'm just on cloud nine at the moment. Never give up guys. It wasn't but 5 years ago I was sitting in my room with nothing feeling suicidal.


Congratulations, I hope the both of you are happy for many years to come!


----------



## Andre Sossi (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats man! Wish you all the best in your marriage!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats! 

Maybe if you've got time, and you are ok with sharing, you could briefly explain how you went from being at the suicidal point to where you are now?

I think a lot of people here could benefit from hearing it.


You don't have to though

No pressure :blank


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome and good luck!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

YOU DESERVE IT  

good luck


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mdw41820 said:


> I'm so happy. I'm getting married to the girl that is the love of my life. Everything in my life is so fantastical at the moment. I've got a great job. I'm in school getting an education. We're moving into our own place next week. Maybe kids in the future. I'm just on cloud nine at the moment. Never give up guys. It wasn't but 5 years ago I was sitting in my room with nothing feeling suicidal.


Congratulations, dude! How long have you been with her?


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :boogieThat's amazing!! Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

AnetaBenkston said:


> Congratulations that is very brave i don't see myself ever doing that .


Thanks! It's not brave at all. I love my wife. I can't wait to proclaim my love to her for all to see.


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

Karkay said:


> Wow!!! Congratulations, that is totally incredible! (


Thanks!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah... congrats...
Let us know if it doesn't work out.


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

foreveralexis said:


> congratz!!!!! i wish am next!~!


Thanks!


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Aw, congratulations! That's so awesome! Really happy for you!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah... sure


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

RubixQ said:


> Congratulations :yay


Thanks!


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

arcticmonkeys said:


> That's amazing, congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ivy60 said:


> Congrats man!


Thanks!


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm kinda jealous and everything but i guess you did something to deserve it. So congrats really, you did it!


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Alright man, you graduate from these forums. SA is over for you!


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> What's the secret? What magic did you do?


Heh. No secret. Just - I'm a really fortunate guy I guess. She's the woman of my dreams. :3


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

peach123 said:


> Congratulations, I hope the both of you are happy for many years to come!


Thank You!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad for you. Congratulations and let everything be blissful and happy in your life! Loving and committed men like you deserve being happy.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Maybe if you've got time, and you are ok with sharing, you could briefly explain how you went from being at the suicidal point to where you are now?
> 
> ...


I agree man, I'd really like to know what OP did to transform himself.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

:yay


----------

